# Browser protection green ticks disappeared



## jguild (Jan 22, 2012)

The green ticks against each website I search on have disappeared. Does anyone know if it has something to do with Google. My Virus Software says protection is on. I can't find any information anywhere on the net about it and yet the problem seems to be common.

thanks


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi jguild, 

Could you provide some more information? Which browser did these green ticks occur in? Where did they occur on the webpage? Which security programs are you using?


----------



## jguild (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for replying to me. I use F-secure and the green ticks were on the left of the websites but I know people with McAfee and Norton have had the same thing happen. I don't know much about it but I think it maybe to do with IE9 and the add-ons/apps - maybe when IE9 updates. I had to set my browser back to default but the ticks had disappeared before that. I am using WOT now since F-secures browsing protection isn't there and I have Trusteer Rapport working on my system. Could there be a conflict.

Regards Janet Guild


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Janet,

You'll probably receive a better response posting in the F-secure forums. 

Open the F-Secure settings, and ensure Browser Protection/Web Page filtering is enabled.

Reinstalling F-Secure might be a possible solution. Please note, if this is a paid for product you will need your license key to reinstall the software.


----------

